# National Low Rating Day



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

We should organize a National Low Rating Day where both passengers and drivers give each other a 1. The system will be so confused, nobody will be able to get rides, chaos will ensue at Uber support. So many warning letters will go out about low ratings they won't be able to keep up. This is a chance to use their own system against them and send a clear message that the rating system is a load of crap.

I'm thinking July 4th might be a good date or if that is too soon maybe labor day, any other suggestions?


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

Do not do this, only a very very small percentage of Uber drivers use this forum, I am talking like under 5% have probably ever even seen this forum. An even smaller percentage will see this post, then an even smaller percentage will actually take action on this. That will leave those who do this high and dry and they wont make any meaningful impact whatsoever, except to their own ratings and job security.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

So let's do a little math, this forum has almost 53,000 users and over 1 million posts and that equates just 5%? Assuming all 53K are drivers, does Uber really have 1.06 Million drivers? According to this there are roughly 160,000 drivers in the U.S....

https://www.quora.com/How-many-Uber-drivers-are-there-in-the-world

BTW, you did see the words NATIONAL and ORGANIZE in the original post right?


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

HERR_UBERMENSCH said:


> We should organize a National Low Rating Day where both passengers and drivers give each other a 1. The system will be so confused, nobody will be able to get rides, chaos will ensue at Uber support. So many warning letters will go out about low ratings they won't be able to keep up. This is a chance to use their own system against them and send a clear message that the rating system is a load of crap.
> 
> I'm thinking July 4th might be a good date, any other suggestions?


1 problem with this plan. A 1 star affects a driver 10 times more than it affects a rider. Riders don't get deactivated for having low ratings, drivers do.

Now if you want to have a day where all drivers 1 star pax, I'm game.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Darrell said:


> 1 problem with this plan. A 1 star affects a driver 10 times more than it affects a rider. Riders don't get deactivated for having low ratings, drivers do.
> 
> Now if you want to have a day where all drivers 1 star pax, I'm game.


Are you sure, I thought when we rated a rider as a 1 we never see that rider again.

http://observer.com/2015/11/uber-will-ban-you-if-drivers-give-you-a-bad-rating/

Actually a 3 is all it takes to never see a pax again, not sure what if anything a 1 does.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

HERR_UBERMENSCH said:


> Are you sure, I thought when we rated a rider as a 1 we never see that rider again.


That hasn't been proven yet. I heard this is something new to Uber, but again, I can't personally confirm this and people have already stated they have 1 starred a pax and got the same pax again at a later date.

Plus

1 starring a pax based simply on a boycott means if you 1 star enough in your city, you will rarely get a ping once the boycott is over.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Wouldn't it be interesting if Uber test marketed a Rating System where 1-5 Stars were given for
- Driver
- Value of Fare
- Uber Experience

Might not have this worded right but just separating out the Driver, the Value/Cost, and the Experience. Hmmmm


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

SCdave said:


> Wouldn't it be interesting if Uber test marketed a Rating System where 1-5 Stars were given for
> - Driver
> - Value of Fare
> - Uber Experience
> ...


This is precisely the problem, pax may rate the driver poorly simply because they are butthurt over the surge. Hate the game not the player.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HERR_UBERMENSCH said:


> We should organize a National Low Rating Day where both passengers and drivers give each other a 1. The system will be so confused, nobody will be able to get rides, chaos will ensue at Uber support. So many warning letters will go out about low ratings they won't be able to keep up. This is a chance to use their own system against them and send a clear message that the rating system is a load of crap.
> 
> I'm thinking July 4th might be a good date, any other suggestions?


SOUNDS LIKE FUN !


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

HERR_UBERMENSCH said:


> So let's do a little math, this forum has almost 53,000 users and over 1 million posts and that equates just 5%? Assuming all 53K are drivers, does Uber really have 1.06 Million drivers? According to this there are roughly 160,000 drivers in the U.S....
> 
> https://www.quora.com/How-many-Uber-drivers-are-there-in-the-world
> 
> BTW, you did see the words NATIONAL and ORGANIZE in the original post right?


53,000, let's assume 75% are or were at one time drivers, 39,750, out of 160,000, but wait, 160,000 at the time, there is most likely much more than that, as Uber has expanded markets since then, also, the average Uber driver stays for like what, 6 months or less? So with turnover like that, we can say that if there are 160,000 active drivers at any time, and every 6 months we get a new 160,000, I am not saying that is how it goes, but let's just say that. So let's just say Uber has been around for 4 years, I know they have been around much longer, but let's just say 4 years, if that was the case, then every 6 months we have a different 160,000 drivers, that means out of out 39,750 registered here who were drivers at one time, they came from a pool of possibly 1,2million+ drivers who have driven for Uber. I am not saying that those numbers are anywhere near accurate, I am just trying to show you that registered numbers here are still a very tiny percentage of the actual drivers who have come and gone as drivers for Uber. I do not think the entire board here are active drivers, I also do not think Uber only has 160,000 drivers currently. I think a small amount of this board are actively driving honestly, no way to pull the numbers on that, but so many threads here show users that have come and gone. I doubt even 25% of lifetime registered users at this site still drive.

If you want to try and convince everyone to 1 star from this message board, go ahead, but I am just trying to be real with you why I think it can't be done and you will only be hurting yourself.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Ubernic said:


> 53,000, let's assume 75% are or were at one time drivers, 39,750, out of 160,000, but wait, 160,000 at the time, there is most likely much more than that, as Uber has expanded markets since then, also, the average Uber driver stays for like what, 6 months or less? So with turnover like that, we can say that if there are 160,000 active drivers at any time, and every 6 months we get a new 160,000, I am not saying that is how it goes, but let's just say that. So let's just say Uber has been around for 4 years, I know they have been around much longer, but let's just say 4 years, if that was the case, then every 6 months we have a different 160,000 drivers, that means out of out 39,750 registered here who were drivers at one time, they came from a pool of possibly 1,2million+ drivers who have driven for Uber. I am not saying that those numbers are anywhere near accurate, I am just trying to show you that registered numbers here are still a very tiny percentage of the actual drivers who have come and gone as drivers for Uber. I do not think the entire board here are active drivers, I also do not think Uber only has 160,000 drivers currently. I think a small amount of this board are actively driving honestly, no way to pull the numbers on that, but so many threads here show users that have come and gone. I doubt even 25% of lifetime registered users at this site still drive.
> 
> If you want to try and convince everyone to 1 star from this message board, go ahead, but I am just trying to be real with you why I think it can't be done and you will only be hurting yourself.


Maybe, maybe not, how do you know I don't have two Uber Partner acounts with two different email addresses and two cars. One account I will use for rating everyone a 1, the other I won't. Once I have rated everyone at 1 with the one account the surge will jump and then I will log onto the good account and profit.

Obviously I would not just use this forum, I would post this on every forum having to do with ridesharing, heck I may even make a YouTube video just for kicks.

Hurting myself? Exactly what do you think driving for less than minimum wage is? I guess I'm a masochist.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Darrell said:


> That hasn't been proven yet. I heard this is something new to Uber, but again, I can't personally confirm this and people have already stated they have 1 starred a pax and got the same pax again at a later date.
> 
> Plus
> 
> 1 starring a pax based simply on a boycott means if you 1 star enough in your city, you will rarely get a ping once the boycott is over.


That is the goal, the boycott lasts forever until Uber fixes it or disables the rating bs. If everyone down rates the pax none can get rides, granted it may take a while until all pax work through all of the drivers but eventually the whole system collapses in on itself.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

SCdave said:


> Wouldn't it be interesting if Uber test marketed a Rating System where 1-5 Stars were given for
> - Driver
> - Value of Fare
> - Uber Experience
> ...


Quality of driver vs. quality of car vs. value of fare might be a good option. If riders don't like the car, either cleanliness or condition there's nothing wrong with the driver and no reason to send him to driver school, just clean, fix, or replace the car. And if the riders are just mad about a surge or something there's nothing the driver can do about that at all, their problem is with Uber.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Quality of driver vs. quality of car vs. value of fare might be a good option. If riders don't like the car, either cleanliness or condition there's nothing wrong with the driver and no reason to send him to driver school, just clean, fix, or replace the car. And if the riders are just mad about a surge or something there's nothing the driver can do about that at all, their problem is with Uber.


And who represents Uber to the pax? The driver, Uber has done a great job insulating themselves from the wrath of the riders, the only ones they can lash out at are those that represent that which they hate. Welcome to the customer service industry my friend, it is the same across many industries. Customers will take out their frustrations on the only representative they have contact with, YOU.

Have you ever worked in a call center dealing with pissed off customers who bought your company's crap products? It is a losing proposition no matter how good you are. You can do everything in your power to make the customer happy but in the end they still rate you low because that is all they can do. Management looks at your ratings and blames you for customer dissatisfaction when in reality it is the company's fault for producing crap. Why do you think many companies outsource their support to India or Pakistan, INSULATION.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Darrell said:


> Now if you want to have a day where all drivers 1 star pax, I'm game.


Just a day?


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

UberHammer said:


> Just a day?


Yeah, why not make a splash and go for a month!


----------



## Steve Joseph (Oct 21, 2015)

SCdave said:


> Wouldn't it be interesting if Uber test marketed a Rating System where 1-5 Stars were given for
> - Driver
> - Value of Fare
> - Uber Experience
> ...


It's not a far fetched idea at all and this is how many "fair" or valuable feedback systems work. This value by the way benefits both parties, not just one. Feedback should not be lumped together as just 5 stars for the overall service but separated into clearly distinguishable labels or KPI's(Key Performance Indicators). You're right you don't have the terminology locked down or "worded right" but you clearly understand the methodology and principle very very well which is the most important thing.

Since we're not brainstorming ideas for a new ride share service nomenclature is irrelevant. This following question has never been answered...or has it? Do customer complaints about UBER translate into lower ratings for drivers because customers have no easy way of rating UBER or separating their feedback into meaningful labels?

iTunes - UBER's current rating is 3/5 stars. They have 15 one star reviews and 17 five stars. 
Consumer Affairs - UBER's current rating is 1.3/5 stars. They have 87 one star reviews and 2 five star reviews

If UBER were a driver they would have long been deactivated. If only they were held to the same standards they require of their drivers.


----------



## Steve Joseph (Oct 21, 2015)

HERR_UBERMENSCH said:


> We should organize a National Low Rating Day where both passengers and drivers give each other a 1. The system will be so confused, nobody will be able to get rides, chaos will ensue at Uber support. So many warning letters will go out about low ratings they won't be able to keep up. This is a chance to use their own system against them and send a clear message that the rating system is a load of crap.
> 
> I'm thinking July 4th might be a good date or if that is too soon maybe labor day, any other suggestions?


This is a horrible idea for so many reasons I really don't know where to start. I think I'll instead state the most obvious. It's probably best you don't tamper with things NONE OF US are really clear on.

You'll have better luck creating a questionnaire, donning a clipboard and hitting the area you drop off the most pax or pick them up(I'd do both)ON FOOT and have them fill out the questionnaire with you.

You really only need a sample size of between 5-10 interviewee's before you begin to see emerging commonalities. Apply the main takeaways from those as improvements to the service you're offering and your problem of receiving low ratings should be solved. If you're not receiving low ratings I can't imagine what else would be your motivation for this type of call to action.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Steve Joseph said:


> This is a horrible idea for so many reasons I really don't know where to start. I think I'll instead state the most obvious. It's probably best you don't tamper with things NONE OF US are really clear on.
> 
> You'll have better luck creating a questionnaire, donning a clipboard and hitting the area you drop off the most pax or pick them up(I'd do both)ON FOOT and have them fill out the questionnaire with you.
> 
> You really only need a sample size of between 5-10 interviewee's before you begin to see emerging commonalities. Apply the main takeaways from those as improvements to the service you're offering and your problem of receiving low ratings should be solved. If you're not receiving low ratings I can't imagine what else would be your motivation for this type of call to action.


How about an Uber Free Weekend then, nobody drives for them from Friday night until Monday morning, imagine how high the surge will go.


----------



## Steve Joseph (Oct 21, 2015)

Now that's a better idea but the challenge has always been to get all drivers on board. If you can accomplish that, nationwide or even globally then you'll get UBER's attention.


----------

